# IPAD acheté aux USA fonctionnel en FRANCE / BELGIQUE ???



## cedrick a sombrero (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas vu la réponse en parcourant le forum, alors je pose la question :

Est-ce que un IPAD acheté aux USA va fonctionner correctement en Europe, surtout va-t'il fonctionner avec l'apple store Francais ou Belge ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses.

Cedrick


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Non, il y a, tout comme sur l'iphone, un système d'auto-destruction au niveau de l'écran

Sauf que là, ça fait plus mal 

à priori aucun soucis 
pour l'apple store, tout dépend de l'origine de ta CB


----------



## cedrick a sombrero (17 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ton accueil 

Par contre tu réponds par instinct ou as-tu des infos de source sûre ?
J'ai pas trop envie de casser la tirelire pour rien


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2010)

Ce sont des sources sur sachant que les OS Apple sont tous multilingues depuis un bout de temps et que l'iPad étant rechargeable par USB et que c'est les mêmes prises dans le monde entier. Donc, tu peux faire confiance à Arlequin.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mars 2010)

cedrick a sombrero a dit:


> par instinct ?



non

par pure logique

pourquoi en serait il autrement ? 

qu'est ce qui pourrait ne pas fonctionner "ici" ?

voilà mon raisonnement

et ma déduction



merci gwen, je me sens tout chose :love:


----------



## cedrick a sombrero (17 Mars 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses Arlequin et Gwen,

En fait ma crainte est que l'itunes store n'accepte que des machines "locales", cad vendues avec un firmware US. Ils peuvent ainsi vérifier la provenance de l'appareil et l'autoriser ou pas sur un store en particulier.

Et comme j'aimerais bien utiliser le store Belge pour mes appli je ne voudrais pas risquer d'être bloqué.

d'où mes craintes...


----------



## BulgroZ (17 Mars 2010)

L'iPad est vendu avec un adapteur secteur, qui sera au format des prises US.
Cela complètera ma collection de chargeurs inutiles...


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2010)

Pas de chargeur secteur avec les iPad. Il faut l'acheter à part.

Sinon, pas de soucis pour la connexion aux stores. Les iPad ne sont pas vendus avec un firmware US, mais une version internationale, donc identique quelque soit le pays de provenance.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

L'adaptateur secteur est fourni : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/specs/
.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2010)

En effet, cela a changé depuis l'annonce.

Bon, ce n'est pas grave, un adaptateur peut être utilisé pour la France.


----------



## Frodon (18 Mars 2010)

Techniquement aucun soucis, par contre il y aura peut être des soucis au niveau de la garantie!

En effet, on a vue avec l'iPhone qu'Apple refusait de réparer les iPhones d'origines étrangère (histoire des iPhones Bouygues provenant d'italie)... Donc si Apple fait de même avec l'iPad, cela signifiera que les iPads achetés à l'étranger ne seront pas garantie en France (i.e: il faudra retourner dans le pays d'achat pour le faire réparer).

Pour l'instant il n'y a rien d'officiel sur cette question, il faudra attendre que les conditions de garanties soient connues pour le savoir.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2010)

Merci de la précision Frodon 

Je n'avais pas soulevé la question, étant donné que la requête initiale portait sur le fonctionnement


----------



## two (19 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> En effet, cela a changé depuis l'annonce.
> 
> Bon, ce n'est pas grave, un adaptateur peut être utilisé pour la France.


Comme adaptateur un des moyens les plus simples : un cordon d'alimentation petit électro (fiche "radio") cela fonctionne à merveille et pour la plupart d'entre nous on a ce genre de cable en réserve.


----------



## netgui (26 Mars 2010)

La question est interessante d'un point de vue financier et pas seulement si on est pressé. La version de base coute 499 $ aux US. Rajoutez 8% de taxe à NY par exemple ca donne 539$ soit au cous actuel de l'euro 404 e. Ajoutez 20 euros de frais de port si un ami vous l'expédie de là bas vous obtenez un iPad à 425 euros au lieu de.. 499 euros au mieux en France. 

seule souci en effet : la garantie. Mais rien n'empêche en cas de pépin de le renvoyer à l'ami qui le déposera au sav Apple peut-être ?

MOn autre crainte c'était de se voir refuser l'accès du store français, mais elle ne me semble pas justifiée.


----------



## Master_Warg (27 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Non, il y a, tout comme sur l'iphone, un système d'auto-destruction au niveau de l'écran
> 
> Sauf que là, ça fait plus mal


qu'en est il de l'auto destruction ?
Je sais qu'il y a le meme probleme pour les iphones
Un amis a synchronise sont iphone us en france ...Resultat iBrik ...
La fnac ne veux pas se mouiller et donc me dit impossible ...

Mon compte apple store est un fr avec ma carte master card fr 
Ce la change la donne ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2010)

Il y a une différence entre un iPhone et un iPad.

Les iPhone sont vendus avec un contrat opérateur et donc sont bloqués sur cet opérateur. C'est le cas aux USA même pour les iPhone vendus sans contrat. Un peu hallucinant, mais c'est autorisé.

Les iPad seront les mêmes quelques soit le lieu d'achat. Donc aucun souci pour le faire fonctionner. Seul le numéro de série peut lier un appareil à son pays d'achat.


----------



## elkydat (3 Avril 2010)

J'étais à l'Apple Store du Louvre aujourd'hui. Ils étaient pas contents que j'ai posé la question suivante: j'ai un collègue qui part aux US et me ramène un Ipad.  Il me dit que cela fonctionne en France, faut juste changer l'adaptateur. Seul problème la garantie et la 3G qui peut être différent. Vais je prendre le risque de pas avoir de garantie car mon collègue ne va pas retourner aux US pour moi pour réparer la bécane en cas de panne


----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)

la garantie est internationale à mon avis (si on part du principe que la garantie de l'iPad est calquée sur celle des Touch ou des iPod)... tu pourras le faire réparer en France. Et le 3G n'est pas encore sorti, ton collègue te ramènera à coup sûr un WiFi. à moins qu'il te le ramène le mois prochain, là oui il y'aura le 3G+WiFi. La norme 3G est partout pareille, que ça soit en UE ou aux USA.


----------



## chrab_s (3 Avril 2010)

Alors messieurs cette discussion me semble de bonne augure, moi je suis confient sur la validité de la garantie et son caractère international donc j'ai envi de me lancer.

Dans mon cas je vais moi même début mai l'acheter à NY pour profiter du change :rateau: et vu la demande actuelle je voudrais faire comme les américains réserver ou acheter un ipad directement sur le store américain pour aller le récupérer au store de la 5ème avenue.

Mais je ne vois pas comment faire ca j'ai essayé cette après midi sauf qu'il ne me propose que la livraison gratuite à domicile ??????

Merci d'avance


----------



## lshomie (3 Avril 2010)

Ce n'était possible que pour un retrait le jour de la sortie, le 03 avril.


----------



## elkydat (4 Avril 2010)

Mon collègue part la mi mai aux US. Donc peut être qu'il y aura la 3G.
Par contre c'est dans l'Amérique profonde, plus exactement à Lexington dans le Kentucky. Y a pas Apple Store mais un BestBuy. Ben, j'espère qu'il en trouvera pour moi la-bas. Tous les gars du coin doivent se l'arracher si ce magasin en vend 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h17 ----------

J'ai vu la brochure en téléchargement. Pas sûr si je lis que la garantie est internationale. Vous voyez comment?
http://support.apple.com/manuals/#ipad


----------



## spaceiinvaders (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je part à Miami dans quelques jours (avec pour commencer 2 jours sur New York, je n'arrive pas à faire sans ^^).

J'ai lu chaque poste de ce topic, mais à vraie dire, je me tâte encore à le prendre ou pas...
En effet je serais plutôt motivé étant donné que j'avais acheté a N.Y le tout premier iPhone V1 (en France il devait être à peine sortie) et tout fonctionné, Ma carte SIM, Internet, aucun problème apparent. Mais ceci dit ils avaient du être retouché (même si la boite été fermé) car le iPhone a accepté ma carte SIM sans faire de manip.

Donc peut être que je devrais faire pareil avec le iPad, tester ma carte... ah oui, ma carte quoi d'ailleurs ? ^^

Enfin... je pense que toute utilisation devrait être faite avant que je l'achète la-bas, mais si il faut un abonnement spécifique pour avoir la 3G dessus, et que une fois revenue ici, on me l'interdise ou qu'on me dit tout simplement on peut pas le faire.. Je l'aurais bien de travère...

Autrement dit : Je ne sais pas quoi faire !

(P.S : Quelqu'un aurait une date assez précise, si pas totalement, de la date de la sortie française ?)


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2010)

Pas de soucis de 3G, ça ne marche que en WIFI pour le moment donc, rien a tester même


----------



## spaceiinvaders (4 Avril 2010)

Ah oui... donc en effet, inutile quoi.. autant attendre une version 3G, car si on compte sortir de chez soi avec le iPad, le prendre maintenant qu'en Wi-Fi aux USA ça ne sert à rien, car après je sais d'avance que je craquerais un jours ou l'autre pour le 3G.

Et pour la sortie française ? une idée ? =)


----------



## figaro (4 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Ah oui... donc en effet, inutile quoi.. autant attendre une version 3G, car si on compte sortir de chez soi avec le iPad, le prendre maintenant qu'en Wi-Fi aux USA ça ne sert à rien, car après je sais d'avance que je craquerais un jours ou l'autre pour le 3G.
> 
> Et pour la sortie française ? une idée ? =)



On parle de 24 Avril mais rien d'officiel


----------



## spaceiinvaders (4 Avril 2010)

Merci bien.

Oui donc d'autant plus attendre 15 jours de plus, ce n'est pas si long que ça, de toute façon 24 ou pas, je crois bien que c'est pour Avril nous aussi =)


----------



## figaro (5 Avril 2010)

Je t'en prie . Après le seul intérêt à ne pas attendre ces 19 jours (non je ne compte pas ) serait de profiter du taux de change


----------



## spaceiinvaders (5 Avril 2010)

Oui certes. Mais le prendre qu'en Wi-Fi, je trouve ça un peu dommage.
Je pense que si il été sortie en 3G là-bas j'aurais plus réfléchie.


----------



## nlaporte (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, juste quelques lignes pour vous faire partager mon expérience.

Etant en vacances aux USA à Miami, j'ai profité de ma journée de samedi pour acheter l'iPad. Après 30 minutes d'attente sous un soleil de plomb, j'ai pu pénétrer avec un vendeur dans le magasin et acheter la machine.

J'ai pris un 64go, et j'ai pu synchroniser avec mon macbook très facilement les musiques, vidéo, et photos.
Parfait, rien à redire. 
10 de vols au retour, et après trois films visionnés j'avais encore 75% de batterie.

Seuls problemes:

1/ le chargeur livré dans la boîte est bien évidemment un prise US. On aura bientôt des accessoires français.

2/ l'App store qui n'est pas accessible (pays n'est pas reconnu -- j'ai un compte français)
J'imagine que cela devrait être régler dés que le store français sera ouvert (le jour du lancement France?). Visiblement des utilisateurs anglais ont le même soucis.


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2010)

Profites-en pour ouvrir un compte iTunes US 

Sinon, merci de nous faire partager ton expérience, ça a l'aire cool.


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

Oui merci de ton retour. 

Alors pour la prise, essayes de charger avec une prise pour iPhone? peut être que ça marchera.


----------



## Gr2goire (6 Avril 2010)

Salut !

@nlaporte : Menus en français + clavier AZERTY, tu confirmes ? [EDIT : C'est bon j'ai ma réponse...]

Deuxièmement, en achetant un simple adaptateur USB vers Prise murale, recharger son iPad n'est pas possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Une nouvelle de 'taille' : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/04/06/ipad-aucun-sav-pour-le-marche-gris


----------



## ikeke (6 Avril 2010)

Pour ceux qui se le seront procuré aux USA, il ne restera plus qu'à espérer qu'ils ne rencontreront pas de souci avec leur iPad en France, sinon cela va faire mal.


----------



## pmm3615 (6 Avril 2010)

Non la garantie est mondiale selon des sources..autrement pour l'instant vaut mieux importer car en France on va se taper la TVA + la taxe de stockage ouille..


----------



## Frodon (6 Avril 2010)

Selon MacBidouille, pas de SAV en dehors du pays d'achat pour les iPads, du moins pour le moment:
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/04/06/ipad-aucun-sav-pour-le-marche-gris


----------



## spaceiinvaders (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Enfin arrivé à Miami après deux jours passé à New York.

J'ai passé à N.Y 3 heures (voir plus) à l'Apple Store sur le iPad.
Premièrement, j'ai craqué forcément. Je l'ai trouvé vraiment agréable à manipuler.
J'ai pu mettre autant la langue que le clavier (AZERTY) en français sans aucun problème.
le fait de pouvoir mettre n'importe quel image/photo en fond d'écran tout en choisissant et en pouvant mettre un différent pour la page d'accueil et sur la page une fois déverrouillé est très attrayant.
Ibooks est d'une ergonomie hors-norme. Le fait de pouvoir tordre la page dans tous les sens rend encore plus réel.
Pour ce qui est des jeux, fort intéressant également (test d'un jeu de voiture)
Et pour la suite iWork.. un bonheur, le même que sur mac, j'adhère largement (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'attire le plus depuis l'annonce de ce petit bijoux)

Mon ami me dit : C'est un gros iPhone je vois pas pourquoi tu t'y obstine
Mais moi je le trouve vraiment intéressant.

Là, je suis à Miami pour encore 1 semaine et je suis en pleine réflexion :

- Le prendre en Wi-Fi dans quelques heures ?
- Le prendre en Wi-Fi en France ? en 3G ?
- Vaut-il mieux attendre la sortie française ou alors profiter du prix au quel il est aux USA ?
- Vais-je regretter qu'il ne soit pas en 3G ? (en même temps la différence de prix est importante quand même aussi...)

J'ai également peur qu'en le prenant aux USA j'ai des problèmes avec l'apple store, ou encore même que je ne trouve aucun livre en français sur le iBook... 
Enfin, des petits problèmes comme ça... Actuellement je ne sais pas ce que cela donnerais. 

Voilà tous les facteurs créant mon noeud dans mon cerveau.

En espérant y trouver une solution et que vous apprécierez mon petit témoignage. 
Vous pouvez également me poser des questions si vous en avez =)


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2010)

Je serais toi, j'en prendrais un aux USA sans hésiter.

Concernant la langue aucun souci, ce sera le même appareil vendu en France. Par contre, au niveau de la 3G, je ne sais pas si cela est opportun aujourd'hui. Cela peut être utile, mais cela dépend beaucoup de ton utilisation. Personnellement, je le prendrais juste en WIFI. De tout de façon, tu n'as pas trop le choix en ce moment, le 3G n'est pas encore sorti 

Pour les iBooks. Aucun souci pour les livres en français, il sortiront en même temps que al commercialisation française du iPad. Par contre, attends la sortie en France pour acheter iWorks et les iBooks car sinon, il te faudra toujours passer par un compte US que tu ne peux réapprovisionner avec une carte de crédit française.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (11 Avril 2010)

Merci de ta réponse très intéressante.

Ce qui m'embête sur le 3G est les 30 euros par mois (environ je pense) pour l'abonnement. De plus, si je le prend en 3G, ça sera juste pour m'en servir chez des amis car dans la rue... sous le bras il passe mal... ^^

Et pourquoi dis tu que aujourd'hui cela n'est pas opportun ? (tu parles de l'utilisation ou du coûts que cela va entraîner ?)

(en plus la bande noir sur le modèle 3G n'est pas réellement belle )

En effet le 3G n'est pas sortie, et je pense que si il l'été, j'aurais quand même hésitez.
En fait toute mon hésitation est là. Est-ce que j'attend la sortie française du 3G ? (car je part de Miami le 18 avril et il ne sera pas encore sortie) ou alors prendre le Wi-Fi cette après midi (il n'est que 11h30 là).

Merci également pour l'info sur le Apple store et le ibooks, je me doutais bien que les livres seront en français qu'à partir de la commercialisation française. D'après toi si je le prend il serait préférable de ne pas allez sur l'apple store ni sur le ibooks tant qu'il ne sera pas sortie en France ? Ou juste de ne pas acheter ibooks et iwork ? Je pense qu'il faut en fait ne jamais se log sur l'apple store ni sur l'ibooks tant qu'il est pas sortie en france. Sinon il va m'enregistrer sous forme USA je présume... (mais comment être sur que même après la commercialisation FR, je passerais sur le système FR et je resterais pas sur le système USA ?) 

Après, je peux attendre 2 semaines (d'après ce qu'on entend sur le net) l'important et que je n'ai pas a vie l'apple store et surtout le ibooks uniquement en anglais. Car je parle quand même pas trop mal mais un livre entier...

Et toi personnellement tu le prendrais aux USA pour quelle raison ? le prix en dollars je suppose ? (cela veut dire qu'il va faire si mal que ça en euro ? ^^)

(P.S : Désolé de poser autant de question, mais cela fait quand même parti des " achats réfléchis " et ça m'embêterais de le mettre sur eBay dans un mois...)


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2010)

Alors, pleins de questions 

Je dis que cela n'est pas opportun par rapport au coût en effet et a l'utilité également. En gros, si tu l'utilises chez toi ou chez des personnes qui ont généralement le WIFI, la 3G ne sert pas à grand-chose par rapport au coût engendré.

Si tu es en déplacement régulièrement comme toi actuellement, la 3G peut permettre de rester connecté pour un coût néanmoins modeste sachant qu'aux USA tu peux justement ne prendre un forfait que pendant ton voyage au coup par coup et sans obligations d'abonnement pour 12 ou 24 mois. Une révolution.
Pour moi, je ne vois pas une grande utilité de la 3G alors que ma femme, canadienne, voyageant de ce fait pas mal, cela lui serait utile.

Je serai dans ta position, je courrais m'en acheter un à l'Apple Store. Et si tu ne le fais pas pour toi, vas-y quand même et tu me le ramènes 

Toujours si j'étais toi, je profiterais également de mon passage aux USA pour acheter une carte iTunes qui permet d'avoir du crédit sur l'App Store US. Ensuite, une fois rentré en France, si ce n'est déjà fait, je créerais un compte sur l'App Store FR. Tu peux très bien jongler avec deux comptes, voir plus, mais tu ne peux faire des achats qu'avec une carte de crédit du pays concerné. Donc, sans carte bleu US, Impossible de continuer d'acheter des livres ou des applications sur le store US.

Il vaut donc mieux faire des achats en France. Néanmoins, en attendant, il ne te coûte rien de télécharger des livres ou des applications gratuites aux USA voir certaines applications ou livres payants, mais en cas de mise a jour, il faut se connecté avec iTunes dans le pays concerné. Moi, je fais mes achats sur le store français histoire de simplifier les choses, sauf pour les applications spécifiques aux USA introuvables sur les autres boutiques. Mais c'est rare.

Je fais ça chaque semaine pour avoir les chansons gratuites du monde entier, mais ça demande de jongler un peux dans iTunes et surtout de bien créer chaque compte avec une adresse eMail différent puisque c'est elle qui sert d'identifiants.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (11 Avril 2010)

Oui en effet, 

Aucun désaccord avec toi.
Si je suis dans un endroit ou il y'a la wi-fi, aucun intérêt de prendre le 3G, hormis ce système qui permet de prendre quand on veut sans abonnement obligatoire (je n'étais pas au courant et c'est tout de même pas mal)

Déplacement régulier pour ma part oui et non (on va dire au total 4 semaines à l'étranger/an) donc oui si possibilité de prendre sans abonnement, le 3G peut être utile.

Tu me conseillerais donc si j'ai compris de le prendre et aussi une carte iTunes. En fait si j'ai bien compris, la carte iTunes me permettrais de prendre des applications (ou livres) sans pour autant enregistrer ma CB sur un compte US. 

Il faudrait donc que j'achète une carte iTunes, je crée un compte iTunes US, et je peux prendre tous ce que je veux le temps qu'il sorte le serveur FR, sans pour autant bloquer ma CB (de toute manière j'ai déjà un compte iTunes avec ma CB depuis 3 ans... 

Donc au moins, je bloquerai pas ce compte en question et j'utiliserais la carte iTunes jusqu'à la sortie française et la je pourrais passer sur mon compte habituel français que j'ai depuis des années.

Par contre, si je prend la carte iTunes pour faire comme ça, si c'est bien ça, je dois enregistrer la carte iTunes sur un nouveau compte iTunes qui celui ci doit être créé en mode " US " et non français comme je l'ai déjà fait et comme tout français ferait. (Si c'est le cas, comment créer un compte en US et non en FR ?)


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2010)

Alors pour créer un compte US c'est trépas simple et même pas besoin de carte payante iTunes. 

Dans iTunes, lorsque tu es sur la boutique, tu vas en bas et tu clic sur le petit Drapeau. Là, tu choisis l'endroit ou tu veux créer ton compte. En l'occurrence les USA.

Une fois sur place, recherche une application pour iPhone ou iPad gratuite et tente de la télécharger, cela va te demander de t'identifier ce que tu ne peux pas faire. La, tu va commencer al procédure de création du compte US et lorsqu'il te demandera le type de carte de crédit utilisé, tu devrais avoir un bouton radio a cocher qui n&#8217;indique "Aucune". Simple 

Par contre, pense bien à rentrer une adresse de courriel différente de celle que tu utilises pour ton compte FR. C'est très important.

L'avantage d'acheter une carte iTunes prépayée est de pouvoir télécharger des contenus non disponibles en France. Mais comme tu peux le voir, pour créer son compte, ce n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (11 Avril 2010)

D'accord. J'ai compris, j'aurais juste à essayer 
En tout cas c'est très claire.
Je m'absente, j'ai trouvé l'adresse de l'Apple Store, je vais y faire un tour.

Prochain message : je ne sais pas encore ce qu'il comportera... 

(encore merci en tout cas Gwen pour ton aide très précieuse )


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Prochain message : je ne sais pas encore ce qu'il comportera...



Bon, et bien j'ai hâte de savoir ce que tu vas nous dire après ça. J'espère que ce sera un bon achat.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (12 Avril 2010)

Re re !

Je commencerais ce message d'une manière que je ne pensais pas :

La vie en communauté peu s'avérer très défaitiste... La bande de copain c'est attardé sur des choses sans aucune importance et je n'ai donc pas eu le temps d'aller à l'Apple Store 

(désolé pour cette petite parenthèse)

Je me remonte le moral en me disant que cela était fait exprès pour me faire réfléchir encore quasiment un jours.

La chose qui me fait encore hésiter Gwen (et pour les autres aussi qui suivent cette discution) c'est que je part 2 mois en stage à Monaco (le mois de mai et juin) et dans le studio ou je vais loger, il n'y a pas de connexion internet. Alors certes j'ai le iPhone 3GS, mais je me disais que le iPad en 3G serait ici, l'apparence d'un messie :rateau:

Donc je me suis poser deux questions qui sont sensé m'aider mais qui en fait me complique plus que ça :

- L'iPad 3G sera t-il sortie pour mon départ à Monaco (qui est le 2 Mai) (mais d'un autre côté je pourrais passer un mois sans, et en juin le prendre pour là-bas dans le cas ou il sortirai en juin) Mais l'abonnement sera-t-il intéressant ? Vais-je m'en resservir intensément que pendant ces deux mois ou ce dernier sera mon seul moyen d'aller sur internet ? Peut être que mon iPhone comblerait le manque " d'internet primaire " et éviterais d'attendre le 3G et de repayer 30 euros par mois
- Avec le système de " zone wi-fi " installé de partout (je n'y connais rien) serait-il pas possible de me connecter ? Je sais que de partout quasiment ou je sois dans la rue, je détecte avec mon iphone par exemple des réseaux tels que " Free Wi-Fi " (Free l'opérateur) par exemple, etc... Et lorsque nous allons dessus, je crois qu'il faut payer. En fait je parle des réseaux sans code, donc non bloqué, on peut se connecter dessus sans aucun problème, mais quand on lance Safari par exemple, il nous met une page d'accueil (avec mon exemple, une page d'accueil de l'opérateur " Free ") Donc si j'ai besoin d'internet de temps en temps, je pourrais à la limite de mon studio, si je capte un de ces réseaux, me connecter. Mais alors qu'elle serait le coût ? Est-ce rapide ? Est-ce limité ? ...

Enfin bref... un noeud de sac en plus =)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Personnellement une version Wifi suffit car la version 3G faut rajouter encore un abonnement :-( (compter au moins 29,90euros soit 358euros/an).
Sachant que iPad est en voie de jailbreak je pense qu'on pourra partager sa connexion 3G de sont iPhone déjà jailbreak vers iPad ;-).


----------



## spaceiinvaders (12 Avril 2010)

Re tout le monde !

Merci déjà Yoprod4 pour ta réponse qui me parait forte intéressante ! 

J'ai donc suite à ta réponse prit le chemin de l'Apple Store, et là.... RUPTURE DE STOCK :'(

Ils en n'ont plus en magasin, j'ai appelé les deux autres Apple Store de Miami et rien non plus... je suis écoeuré à un point des plus haut. Juste quand je prend ma décision quoi..

Enfin bon.. il me reste plus qu'à les rappeler tous les jours jusqu'à Samedi (jours du départ)...


(P.S : Comment font les gens qui le commande et le reçoivent en France ? Car sur l'Apple Store " online " il faut forcément une adresse US, donc les gens qui le commande on forcément des amis aux USA qui leur envoie. Non ?)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Mon iPad viens de Ebay, j'ai réussi à l'avoir pour 610$ (450euros environs) avec la livraisons UPS Express ^^ (j'ai vraiment eu de la chance de tomber sur cette enchère ^^)


----------



## rico06 (12 Avril 2010)

bonjour

Pour se servir de son Ipad wifi partout, sufit d'avoir un telephone 3G (autre que iphone) moi j'ai un HTC HD2 avec l'application wifi router, tu la lance et tu connecte ton ipad a la borne wifi virtuel de ton tel.

Je vais acheter un ipad aux usa et je voualios juste dire que je ne comprend pas que l'on ai pas de garantie international, sa me semble abusif.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (12 Avril 2010)

Yoprod4, merci bien, je vais jeter un coup d'oeil sur eBay alors =)
J'espère que vu la demande actuel il n'y aura pas de " faux plan "


Rico06 = > Si j'ai bien compris, le système d'avoir Wi-Fi partout sur son iPad avec son téléphone 3G, marche avec tous les téléphone 3G SAUF le iPhone 3G(S) ? .... -_-


----------



## rico06 (12 Avril 2010)

tous les phone avec windows mobile oui les autres j'en sais rien pour l'iphone faut voir si il n'y a pas une appli qui fait la meme chose

personellement je suis pas trop apple meme si j'apprecie certain de leur produit car je n'aime pas devoir etre completement otage de leur politique commerciale, hardware ou soft


----------



## spaceiinvaders (13 Avril 2010)

D'accord. D'après toi, qu'est-ce qui me permettrait de voir ou de vérifier si avec mon iPhone 3G S cela est possible ?


Et sinon par rapport à ce que je disais sur les bornes Wi-Fi un peu partout sans MDP, des infos ? Est-ce payant (je m'en doute...) si oui combien ? pour combien de temps ? etc.. =)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Ben pour le Wifi Public, tout dépend le réseau..
Si par exemple tu es abonné chez SFR ADSL et que tu a activer le réseau WIFI FON tu peux te connecter au SPOT WIFI FON et SFR ADSL ...
Si par exemple tu es abonné chez Orange Mobile avec un forfait iPhone tu as (si je dit pas de bêtise) des heures pour te connecter à leur SPOT WIFI.
Etc... Etc..

De nos jours il y'a énormément de SPOT Wifi Gratuit ou de s'y connecter Gratuitement, c'est pour cela que personnellement je ne vois pas l'intérêt de payer un iPad 3G avec encore un abonnement ...


----------



## spaceiinvaders (24 Avril 2010)

J'ai une petite question par rapport a une ancienne réponse des forts conseils décisifs de Gwen :

Tu m avais dis de prendre des carte prépayer US, je l'ai fais, mais quand elle sera fini, je ne pourrais plus rien prendre. Alors je comprend pas pourquoi des cartes prépayes FR ne marcherais pas sur le compte US. Imaginons j'ai un ami aux US et je lui envoie une carte FR comme cadeau... Donc je trouve sa dommage... En gros il me reste 2$, je dois donc retourner aux US ou faire importer si je veux des applis avant juin que le store FR ouvre ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Enfaite Apple bloque et impossible de prendre une Carte FR sur un compte US et inversement ...

Par rapport au 2$ qui te reste et si tu as envi d'acheter d'autre application tu dois reprendre une carte itunes US (trouvable sur Ebay).


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2010)

Attention aux arnaques sur eBay pour des cartes pas chères du tout. 

Mais c'est vrai qu&#8217;eBay est une bonne source sinon, je passe souvent là-bas quand je n'ai plus de crédit


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

En Général pour une carte de 50$ faut compter sur Ebay 40 et envoyé par mail dans la minute qui suis ^^


----------



## spaceiinvaders (25 Avril 2010)

Ok. Merci bien a vous deux, reponse très claire =)
Dailleur une petite deuxième pour la route : pour ceux qui ont l'iPad, vous avez du remarquer qu'il y'a des applications " iPhone " etcdonc a la taille de l'écran du iPhone. J'aurai voulu savoir si au fur et a mesure ces applis seront au format iPad ou ces dernieres resteront définitivement sous cette forme ? Par exemplevsur mon iPhone je me sert beaucoup de " MobileMe iDisk " et a vraie dire japprecierai beaucoup de lavoir en taille " iPad "


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

beaucoup d'applications sont adaptées pour iPad , j'ai surtout vu des jeux .
Pour MobileMe , sans aucun doute , il sera adapté à l'iPad .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Faudra attendre qu'Apple fasse le nécessaire ^^


----------



## astic (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour a tous , 
j'envisage dans quelques semaines l'achat de L'Ipad lors d'un séjour à NY.
Je n'aurais pas mon mac avec moi .
Concernant l'activation il semblerait que se soit possible lors de l'achat directement aupres du vendeur de l'apple store . 
Jusque la tout va bien !

je souhaite acheter l'accessoire qui permet de vider les cartes SD .
L'idée est de me servir de l'Ipad pour stocker tout au long du séjour mes photos .

Que va t il se passer, à mon retour en France, lors de la premier connexion sur mon MBP ?
Sera t il possible de récupérer les photos oubien l'Ipad va se reinitialiser suite a la synchronisation avec un mac qui ne l'a pas activé a l'origine ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Sur l'ipad qu'on ma prêté , je n'ai pas pu récupérer les photos d'origine.


----------



## astic (25 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ton retour.
Quand tu l'as synchronisé avec ton mac , les données ont été supprimé ?
Du coup sans Le mac c 'est impossible


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Ouep , supprimé mais il était synchronisé avec un mac d'un particulier donc peut-être que Ce n'est pas la même chose s'il est activé à l'Apple Store .
Tu pourras demander au vendeur non ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2010)

Je pense que tu auras accès aux photos transférées par le Kit de connexion en ouvrant iPhoto.

Mais bon, je n'ai pas de iPad, donc, impossible de vérifier. Désolé.

Il suffit juste de ne pas ouvrir iTunes en premier, mais soit iPhoto, soit transfert d'images.


----------



## astic (25 Avril 2010)

Je poserais la question.
Mais bon ça me parait finalement trop risqué (perte de l'intergralité des photos).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Je pense que tu auras accès aux photos transférées par le Kit de connexion en ouvrant iPhoto.
> 
> Mais bon, je n'ai pas de iPad, donc, impossible de vérifier. Désolé.
> 
> Il suffit juste de ne pas ouvrir iTunes en premier, mais soit iPhoto, soit transfert d'images.


Merci Gwen pour cette solution .
Je viens effectivement de tester avec mon Iphone sans ouvrir Itunes et Iphotos permet de les importer !
Je vais tester avec l'iphone d'un ami (non synchro avec mon MBP) afin d'être sur .
Merci encore .


----------



## Dagui (25 Avril 2010)

Je confirme ce que dit Gwen. Si iTunes se lance automatiquement lorsque tu branches ton iPad à ton mac, annule la synchro (soit avec la croix dans iTunes, ou soit sur l'iPad). Tu lance iPhoto, qui t'affiche automatiquement les photos contenues dans ton iPad, et là tu les importes.

Sachant que comme sur l'iPhone, toute photo récupérée directement sur ton iPad (captures d'écran, enregistrement d'images via Safari ou Mail) restent tout le temps sur ton iPad, même après synchro avec iTunes. Elle sont rangées à part dans une sorte de dossier appelé "Saved photos" ou "Pellicule". Sauf si bien sûr dans iPhoto après importation tu fais "Supprimer les photos de l'iPad après importation".

Donc (supposition, je n'ai pas le camera connexion kit) ça devrait être le même principe.


----------



## astic (25 Avril 2010)

Testé avec un Iphone qui n'a jamais été synchronisé avec mon Mac => ok
je ne lance pas Itunes mais iphotos et j'ai pu importer toutes les photos .
Merci a vous, plus d'obstacle pour l'achat de l'Ipad


----------



## Vladimok (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je sais que le sujet a été abordé, mais je repose la question pour bien être sur.
J'ai commandé en France mais d'import US un IPAD neuf scellé.

1) Je voudrais savoir si celui-ci sera pleinement compatible avec la France et nos iMac ?
2) Sera t-il en Français ?
3) Au niveau du chargeur secteur, je pense qu'il y a un adaptateur. Mais puis-je acheté un chargeur français ?
4) Comment est géré la garantie ?
5) Puis-je prendre l'Apple care ?

Merci


----------



## Vladimok (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Peux t-on mettre un IPAD 2 US en francais ?

Si oui, comment car je ne suis pas un spécialiste ?

Merci


----------



## Ealdu (28 Décembre 2011)

cedrick a sombrero a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu la réponse en parcourant le forum, alors je pose la question :
> 
> ...





C'est la question qui a lancé ce topic!


Alors ne repose pas la même question, mais lit plutôt les réponses, tu sauras tout.  


Au fait aucune différence entre le un et le deux!


----------



## uboot731 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Oui pour tout,car je l'ai commander au US et pas de problème.

Thierry


----------



## Vladimok (31 Décembre 2011)

uboot731 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Oui pour tout,car je l'ai commander au US et pas de problème.
> 
> Thierry



Comment a tu fais pour le mettre en francais ?


----------



## uboot731 (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous 

Voici comment j'ai fait :  Réglages , général , international et ensuite choisi langue français .

Salutations

Thierry


----------



## Vladimok (1 Janvier 2012)

uboot731 a dit:


> Bonjour et bonne année à tous
> 
> Voici comment j'ai fait :  Réglages , général , international et ensuite choisi langue français .
> 
> ...



Merci


----------

